# Breeds for milk???



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2007)

The best milk breeds are East Friesians, Lacaune and Awassi, you can get the first 2 in America. I've milked dorper's before and I wouldn't bother again with them, they are really easy to milk but only give a cup or so and only milk for a few months. After milking several breeds (Finn, dorper, dorset, suffolk, border leicester) I will only milk 75% or more EF blood ewes, I'm only a small operation and every drop of milk counts the 75% ewes eat the same as the rest and double the milk  In some of my 75% EF ewes the remaining 25% is dorper, they milk great and have lovely colours too :bow: It really depends on what you want-if you want a bit if milk for your cereal than a hair sheep would do fine, if you want to make cheese or are a big milk consuming household go with at least 50% dairy. My 50% dorper dairy crosses shed their neck and belly wool and I just trim off their back wool with scissors.
My 2 cents,
Sheepy


----------



## thousandhills (Dec 31, 2007)

so sheepy,

Do you sell your sheeps milk? I was just wondering because I have been curious about this as a potential money maker for the homestead.


----------



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2007)

I too have heard about it being a good money maker (or at least enough to feed the little blighters) but to sell legally you must spend a lot of money and jump through hoops like you wouldn't believe, I've sold some pet milk and bath milk but not much really and it's more of a pain than a pleasure, I get numerous enquires for cheeses and I'm sure if I had cheese I'd sell more than I could make-but again with the legality and money issue. If you want to sell a bit of milk get a cow or a goat, the demand is greater and people know what it is, a lot of people turn the other way when I mention sheep's but drink cow or goat's happily. Dairy goat breeding stock is easier to sell and worth more, you can get $200-500 for a dairy goat kid or doeling but I push it to get $250 for a fully papered dairy ewe. Iâve also tried selling day old lambs to cut down on feed costs, gave that away after some of the ridiculousness that came my way and now raise and sell them all for meat-I get about $60-80 a head and it just pays their feed costs, we eat a few ourselves too.
Sheepy


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Ann,

There are people who milk crossbreds consisting of Dorpers and Katahdins here in the U.S. If you want more detailed information about those breeds for dairy purposes, you can check out the Yahoo Dairy Sheep list, where you might learn more from a producer with those breeds in their flock.

As Sheepy mentioned, East Friesian and Lacaune are the best known dairy breeds also found here in the U.S.

You can milk any type of ewe during lactation, if their their temperament allows. These breeds are top milk producers and have longer lactation (and other positive characteristics), that make them more suitable for milking compared to your domestics breeds.

*Thousandhills, 

Not sure where you are located, but Sheepy's post is based on experience and numbers in Australia.

There should be more information in former threads too.*


----------



## Roboat (Aug 24, 2008)

I dont think anyone can deny that East Friesians are great dairy sheep! Great personalities, easy keepers, and easy to milk with a high yield! If this is your first time with dairy sheep I would go with this breed unless of coarse the hair factor is very important to you!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

How is the wool? I've been playing with the idea of getting a few triple-purpose sheep -- wool, dairy, and meat. 

Kathleen


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Kathleen,

The wool varies in staple length and characteristics, depending on what the Friesian percentage is and what they are crossed with.
My bloodlines all have wonderful wool, suited for different needs - enjoyed by customers for their wool, lamb or milk production.

What is it that you would like to use the wool for ?

Deb


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd probably mostly be making socks and sweaters, that kind of thing. There's a guy in our area with East Friesian X Lacaune sheep -- I think I'll look him up and take a look at his sheep. 

Kathleen


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Kathleen,

What I heard from the University Dairy Station here, the cross with the Lacaune will be good for milk and meat but they do not have the greatest wool quality. For socks, I wouldn't be too concerned.

Deb


----------

